# Motobecane Gigi - Just arrived



## Mr. Mark (Jul 26, 2004)

I found this forum while doing a bit of research for the Motobecane Gigi. I know how helpful it can be to read another persons experience with mail order bikes so here it is.
I've already had experience with BD a few years ago with a Motobecane 853 / Ultegra road bike so I didn't have any problem with buying another bike. I ordered a Motobecane Gigi for my wife Saturday night. It arrived today (Wednesday) without any drama. I spent about an hour getting it assembled and everything went smoothly. The wife took it for several short rides around the neighborhood so I could get the seat height, angle in the ballpark. I really wanted to get her a bike with STI shifting and something that was sized for a woman. It looks like I got the perfect size for her. We will go on a long ride this weekend so I can dial it in for her. Right out of the box the shifting seemed to be spot-on. Quality of finish looks really nice. My wife likes the color purple so this was great for her. Not sure about the quality of the seat and tires but they should be good enough for the rest of the season. I'll try to upload a couple photos.

Mark


----------



## MKGcentury (Aug 26, 2010)

I would a WSD bike for my girl, because she does not have a women’s specific bike and she has recently gotten in to biking (I am rubbing off on her). She uses one of my older bikes, and fortunately I am smaller than her. I know women’s specific has a bit of a different geometry and all, so I guess it is made to be more comfortable for a woman? But then again I got nothing to compare it with. She says she is fine with my old Bianchi. I do wonder if her using a women’s specific bike would be more comfortable for her… She has never been on one, and I am thinking of taking her to a shop and letting her test ride on a women’s specific bike. If she likes it I may invest in one too (a good present). I like riding with her.
The only problem with BD bikes is that you cannot test ride them. On well...


----------



## Mr. Mark (Jul 26, 2004)

I think the top tube length is the biggest difference between mens/womens frames. Also the Gigi came with 165cm crank arms. I had 172 on her old bike! Her old bike was a ongoing project that I kept updating for her. I wanted to upgrade her Shiamano 600 stuff with STI shifters but decided I was throwing good money after bad. It's so much more cost effective just to get a new bike with the latest stuff at a good price. I'll part out the old bike in ebay.
Mark


----------

